# Less aggressive steam wand tip for the. L1



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Quick request anyone want to swop a 4 hole L1 tip for a less aggressive tip ,or am I destined to email londinium for one?

Finding the whole milk prep experience a bit traumatic due the speed of it getting up to temp ,

getting a success rate of 30% if im lucky also having to decant most of the time .

Thanks Paul


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What type of thread is it?


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

I take it you're using the standard 4x1.2mm tip? There's a new design 4x1.0mm tip due soon from Londinium, if you can wait - see the previous thread here.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Its what came with it.

When you ask about thread what am i looking for?Length, thread size?

Its a an earlier model L1 .


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Before I stick my neck out, I have 2 wands that came with this L1 from Jon.

the one I don't use is longer and has a male thread on the tip.

I am happy with the wand I use but I also have two further tips each of which are female threaded. One of these is 2 hole

I actually don't know which is the original fitting so if any of these sound like they might fit and might resolve your issue pm me and I will send one on


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've got one and two hole tips i don't use but not sure if they'd fit your machine, male/female, thread size yeah


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Will take a photo and post,for viewing .

appreciate the offers lads


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Here you go.

http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/paulstevolfc/Coffee%20Stuff/P1030148.jpg[/img]"]http://


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

stevogums said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/paulstevolfc/Coffee%20Stuff/P1030148.jpg[/img]"]http://


I have a 2 hole tip you can have if that's any good?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

That is the one I mentioned as being male threaded. The one I have is the same or similar but *possibly* has smaller holes. I will let you be the judge on that.





































I will attempt to measure these tomorrow if you wish.

You could try inserting a copper wire in a hole from inside to reduce flow some in the meantime


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

You can mimic a two hole to see if it will help you by taking a wood toothpick, stick it in one hole and force it in as hard as you can then snip it off inside, and repeat on second hole, voila! It won't last but it will give you an idea


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> You can mimic a two hole to see if it will help you by taking a wood toothpick, stick it in one hole and force it in as hard as you can then snip it off inside, and repeat on second hole, voila! It won't last but it will give you an idea


Will the toothpick stay in with the pressure?

If it does thats a great shout will give it a whirl,no pun intended

By the way thanks all for kind offers will see how this goes and come back to you..


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Should stay in if you poke it through inside to out. The other way round and the bit will likely get pushed out


----------

